# 69 motor mounts



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm pulling my Pontiac 400 power plant for a rebuild, my motor mounts are heavily cracked and requiring replacement. 

Ames Performance has some for $18 each but I wonder if they are the model mounts I should use or not so I thought I'd ask the masses.

I ask because on a previous project the Anchor aftermarket mounts I bought make for a much "rougher" idle at stop lights than the OE mounts I replaced.

As always any help would be greatly appreciated. Dan


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Basically 4 choices...

-common parts store/ Internet retailer cheap rubber motor mounts. '64-72 Pontiac V8 A body (not to be used with '70-72 factory 455 A body frame stands). Anchor has been around a long time, one time made them in S Korea, maybe China, now... buy em, they go bad, install another pair, that's typical route...

-new old replacement stock (NORS) from the 70's, early 80's. have bought out quite a few parts stocks, both dealer parts stocks and partstore stocks from late '70's-mid 80's. One parststore stock came out of a Greenlight Auto shut down in '77, and then over a semiload went to a retiree aged Freight liquidator guy that ended up with had a monster stash of autoparts in his local building. Took me quite a while to ID the original motor mounts from that deal, there were nearly 4 bushel baskets of loose mounts and a bunch of crumbling small boxes. Many of the mounts sold at swappers and early Ebay. All motor mounts were in great shape and made in the USA. There are deals out there just have to hit swappers all the time and know what you are looking at.

-polyurethane mounts from Butler. $150 a pair plus ship, expect some noise transfer.

-have had friends buy the MityMounts. they are nothing but the cheap offshore mounts with a limiting bolt, for an extra $70... not that good a design, just a good money maker for the creators.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the regular motor mounts that ames sells that are made by either ancor/ doan, or republic will give you many years of service. by the time they need to be changed, you probably wont own the car anymore.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

When I had my motor out of my '70 I replaced those mounts with ones from NAPA. That was in 2011. No issues. The ones replaced were well worn they appeared to be OEM and were nearly identical to the ones I got from NAPA which were cheaper than Ames at the time.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks gents, I appreciate the information/ideas! 

Turns out I'm 10 minutes from an NPD warehouse this week so I'll try there as well.

Dan


----------

